# cell phone



## Bob Richards (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi
I have a unlock blackberry should I wait till I get to the Philippinea before I get a Sim card
Thanks Bob

Sent from my LG-VM696 using Expat Forum


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

That's what I use when I travel to the PI. Yes, there's a couple small stands selling them in the lobby when you exit customs. I fly into terminal 1. I think it was 5-10 bucks which included a load.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

cvgtpc1 said:


> That's what I use when I travel to the PI. Yes, there's a couple small stands selling them in the lobby when you exit customs. I fly into terminal 1. I think it was 5-10 bucks which included a load.


Too much for a sim card. Your hotel will likely have them as well as any local 7/11 or even drug store. Cost is usually about $1.00 (one) US dollar including a small call & texting (load) ability. These loads for your phone can be had at the same place you buy your sim card and even in all shopping malls...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Gene and Viol said:


> Too much for a sim card. Your hotel will likely have them as well as any local 7/11 or even drug store. Cost is usually about $1.00 (one) US dollar including a small call & texting (load) ability. These loads for your phone can be had at the same place you buy your sim card and even in all shopping malls...


You're right, much cheaper elsewhere and I definitely paid the airport price. Just thought he might need something immediately upon arrival.


----------

